# Conroe build WOOT



## CjStaal (Jul 28, 2006)

Budget ~$600 dollars (Building for a friend)
Going to be re-using 2 of my old CD drives 
re-using a old case
so we need
Proccie
mobo
ram
video card
powersupply
Harddrive(s) and that's about it,anything I'm missing


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, FANS DON't COME WITH THEM!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 28, 2006)

Conroes arent shipping till August 7th


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 28, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Conroes arent shipping till August 7th




Allendales however are shipping.

$600 for everything plus video? Not gonna happen. unless you go with a really low end video card.

The 6300 is ~$230 iirc.

http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc...n=CTGY&Store_Code=M&Category_Code=intel-core2

$219+shipping ~$227-230.

Not gonna fit in a $600 budget with anything better than an x1600 for video and a basic stick of 512mb ram.

I've been trying 

nvm I read the page, its a pre-order.

Still not gonna fit tho.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Meh ebay 

1gig of DDR2 ram $70
7900gt $200
Mobo $100
HD 300gb $100
Conroe i dunno

470 leaves you 130 for a proc..... I'd save up to $750 if I were you


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 29, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Allendales however are shipping.
> 
> $600 for everything plus video? Not gonna happen. unless you go with a really low end video card.
> 
> ...


OK let me rephrase: Core 2 Duo's arent shipping till August 7th or later. Read your own link.

Be prepared to budget $150+ for a worthwhile Core 2 Duo board.


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 29, 2006)

Theres a bundle
that asus board
and a 6300
For 339 bux


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 29, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> OK let me rephrase: Core 2 Duo's arent shipping till August 7th or later. Read your own link.
> 
> Be prepared to budget $150+ for a worthwhile Core 2 Duo board.



read the full post plz.

More specificly the bottom?


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 29, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> OK let me rephrase: Core 2 Duo's arent shipping till August 7th or later. Read your own link.
> 
> Be prepared to budget $150+ for a worthwhile Core 2 Duo board.



A Core 2 Duo with my name on it is currently on a FedEx plane from Fort Worth, TX to Tampa, FL.

I already mentioned this on a previous thread that you posted on.

Here it is:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=127110&postcount=12


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 29, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> Theres a bundle
> that asus board
> and a 6300
> For 339 bux



$80 for a decent psu..

$410

$60 for a decent case.

$470

$100 for a gb of ram

$570

That leaves... Video card, and hard drive for you to choose.

atleast an x850xt @ $160, and a 160gb hdd for $60..

that puts you at $790.


----------

